# Pillows at Bonnet Creek



## whitewater (Jan 1, 2017)

Anyone know what type of pillows are used at Bonnet Creek?  I liked the large ones on the king bed. We were in one of the newly renovated 3br Deluxe Units in Tower 2

When looking on the Wyndham at Home page there are two labels (Black or Blue)?  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 1, 2017)

whitewater said:


> Anyone know what type of pillows are used at Bonnet Creek?  I liked the large ones on the king bed. We were in one of the newly renovated 3br Deluxe Units in Tower 2
> 
> When looking on the Wyndham at Home page there are two labels (Black or Blue)?  Any help is appreciated.



I asked at the lst annual meeting and was told "blue"


----------



## whitewater (Jan 1, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I asked at the lst annual meeting and was told "blue"


Thank you Ron.


----------



## luvNMB52 (Jan 2, 2017)

whitewater said:


> Anyone know what type of pillows are used at Bonnet Creek?  I liked the large ones on the king bed. We were in one of the newly renovated 3br Deluxe Units in Tower 2
> 
> When looking on the Wyndham at Home page there are two labels (Black or Blue)?  Any help is appreciated.



I wanted to order pillows that were at Ocean Blvd and had the same question... talked to the purchasing agent at OB and was told that "Blue" are used in deluxe units and "black" in presidential units.  I ordered 4 of the "blue" pillows and am pleased with them.


----------



## shorts (Jan 2, 2017)

We love all of their linens and the duvet. The duvet is a nice weight yet I don't get hot under it which is very unusual for me. Love the pillows too!! Always watch for sales to buy as they have them often on the website and free shipping for Wyndham owners.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 2, 2017)

We ordered two of the blue ones and are well pleased with them.  They feel exactly like the pillows at the Wyndham resorts. We ordered ours back in the summer and we received a discount for being a Wyndham owner.


----------



## iaminak (Jan 2, 2017)

What website are you all referring to?  I didn't know they sold them - love their pillows!!


----------



## whitewater (Jan 2, 2017)

iaminak said:


> What website are you all referring to?  I didn't know they sold them - love their pillows!!


https://www.wyndhamathome.com/

when you register prices appear to be 50% less.


----------



## comicbookman (Jan 2, 2017)

littlestar said:


> We ordered two of the blue ones and are well pleased with them.  They feel exactly like the pillows at the Wyndham resorts. We ordered ours back in the summer and we received a discount for being a Wyndham owner.


we ordered 4 of the blue over the summer when they had a 2 for the price of one sale.  Very comfortable.


----------



## iaminak (Jan 2, 2017)

Looks like they are $29.99 for two pillows (standard size).  is that the typical price?  Wondering if it's worth waiting for a special as you all have mentioned.


----------



## shorts (Jan 3, 2017)

They often rotate 20% off different categories. May be pillows one time then sheets the next. Just had big sales on everything right before Christmas so I don't know how soon they will be on sale again.


----------



## DancingWaters (Jan 3, 2017)

whitewater said:


> Anyone know what type of pillows are used at Bonnet Creek?  I liked the large ones on the king bed. We were in one of the newly renovated 3br Deluxe Units in Tower 2
> 
> When looking on the Wyndham at Home page there are two labels (Black or Blue)?  Any help is appreciated.




When we were at Bonnet Creek in September they had them for sale in the gift/grocery shop. I bought some and I really like them.


----------



## DancingWaters (Jan 3, 2017)

DancingWaters said:


> When we were at Bonnet Creek in September they had them for sale in the gift/grocery shop. I bought some and I really like them.


They have the blue label ones 8n their rooms


----------



## iaminak (Jan 27, 2017)

20% off pillows with the code DREAM through Monday


----------



## whitewater (Jan 27, 2017)

just used my owners log in plus 20%  great price!


----------



## iaminak (Jan 27, 2017)

I know!!!  I never thought I'd be so excited about pillows but ordering mine tomorrow.  They come to less than $15 each


----------

